# Received 622, but.............



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

I received my new 622, but no DVI or component cables. Ordered on 2/1, install on 2/21. Should I call or expect them?


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

If you have the proper satellites to install the dish. Do it yourself. I just installed my 622 myself. Just a changing of the wires if you have a 942 that is.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

I only have SD Sats on a 500 twin 119/110. I'm hoping I'll be able to get the 1000, instead of 2 dishs.... 

I really wasn't counting on spending another $40 on more cables.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

that sucks, you gotta wait for the installation then. I like the 2 dish thing. Maybe I'm nuts or something, but one thing I noticed is in a bad storm, what one dish doesn't pick up the other dish does. I can get some channels but not everything. I think that's better....IMO, but maybe it just works that way because of picking up the different satellite signals. **** $40.00 for cables... you should see some of them they have. I bought a $90 HDMI - DVI connector. It improved picture quality a lot and I love it! I had that on my 942 though. Spend the extra dough on good cables, because they do make a difference. With the standard HDMI/DVI cables that came with my 942 in comparison to the expensive Monster Cables (not the $40.00 ones, but their high upper end ones that cost like $90) you will see a difference. Not too much, don't know if it's worth the extra $50.00 or not, but I enjoy it. My wife thinks I'm crazy for it though.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

HDuser said:


> I only have SD Sats on a 500 twin 119/110. I'm hoping I'll be able to get the 1000, instead of 2 dishs....
> 
> I really wasn't counting on spending another $40 on more cables.


How much did you spend on your HDTV?


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

$3400, Go ahead and stop with where your going with that. If the box for my TV said it had DVI & component cables, and it didn't then I would be just as concerned.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Isnt it common sense that if the box says those cables are included, and they arent in there, then there was a mistake and you should call and try to get it corrected? Good luck with that atitude as well....


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I have seen posts where people are calling E* and the CSR's are telling them that the cables are not placed in the box because E* are having the installers bring them instead of including them.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

So, are they shipping ALL of the 622's to each customer and THEN an installer comes out? 

Because a csr just told me that my unit would be shipped to the installer and he would bring it on my install date. Is that right?


----------



## sat tech (Jan 16, 2006)

the only cables that the installers are taking are component cables. if the rsp precalls you, inform them that you are having a 622 installed and that the installer needs to have the component cables with them. the rsp that i work with are not supplying the hdmi cable. good luck


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

On the AVS forum the advise they are giving is go with the cheaper HDMI cable as their is no difference between a $40 cable and a $120 Cable in regards to pciture and sound quality


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

I installed a 211 last Saturday and the receiver box only had the composite cables. It was a free dish offer for PR. What's the freakin' difference between the cables inlcuded on the box vs the installer bringing them. 
Heck I work for a friend who's an Authorized Dealer and we didn't knew anything about this. 
My DVD-HD850(samsung) had the HDMI Cable inlcuded at the sale price was $139.99 6 months ago.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDuser said:


> I only have SD Sats on a 500 twin 119/110. I'm hoping I'll be able to get the 1000, instead of 2 dishs....


The Dish1000 map says that all but the panhandle are in the shadows for 129. You will be getting a second dish pointed at 61.5.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

tomcrown1 said:


> On the AVS forum the advise they are giving is go with the cheaper HDMI cable as their is no difference between a $40 cable and a $120 Cable in regards to pciture and sound quality


Thats correct. Its a digital signal so it doesnt make a difference.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Same goes with Monster Cables.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

harsh said:


> The Dish1000 map says that all but the panhandle are in the shadows for 129. You will be getting a second dish pointed at 61.5.


Hey Harsh,
Where is this map? If I understand correctly, 129 is a mirror of 61.5. Right?
I should be able to get the 1000 then. I'm located in Jacksonville, NE Florida

Thanx again,
Mike

O - CCarncross
Wasn't attitude. 
It was common sense to expect the cables. I just heard of the problem arising with other's. So I thought, I would much rather get my answer here then to wait on on hold. In fact this AM I called and was informed the installer will be bringing them./ I kinda feel like it's a line of BS. They really don't know whats going on. Just like if you call to find the status of your new box. One CSR will say it is being shipped directly to you, and 5 minutes later callback, they will tell you it is getting shipped to the installer. 
If by default the installer will be bringing the cables, Why don't they bring the composite & phone
I'd be willing to bet all who will be leasing & going directly through DISH will be getting them shipped to the end user.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

129 is not a mirror of 61.5

Locals are not duplicated. I get some of the Denver locals on 129.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Gottcha
Thanx


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

AFAIK, Dish has never supplied HDMI/DVI cables, why would they? A component cable set will properly connect any HDTV with the box and they do supply that. I supplied my own HDMI cable and DVI converter for my last two installs and from what I can tell the CSR or installers don’t even know what a DVI/HDMI cable even is, hell, the installers in my area barely even speak English, what do ya want?


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

I would agree that the CSR's probably dont know anything at all. Has anyone noticed after you ask any type of question, detailed or basic. They say "hold on let me check that.."
I thank the newly released Vip622 for helping me find this and another site. From now on I prefer to find all the answers to my questions here rather call DISH


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

leestoo said:


> 129 is not a mirror of 61.5
> 
> Locals are not duplicated. I get some of the Denver locals on 129.


not precisely true. 61.5 and 129 are mirrors, for national content, not local content


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

HDuser said:


> Hey Harsh,
> Where is this map? If I understand correctly, 129 is a mirror of 61.5. Right?
> I should be able to get the 1000 then. I'm located in Jacksonville, NE Florida


yes, for national content. but you didn't get the comment about the panhandle. you aren't in the panhandle  only the panhandle can see 129. you'll need 61.5 

map is here
it's the bottom one. shadowed areas don't see 129, hence don't get D1000's


----------

